# Progesterone Problems?



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, 
Has anyone had experience of progesterone problems? I have had four failed cylces of IVF and I am now trying naturally as we have unexplained! 
My periods are failry light so I know I  could have a lining issue but also wondered about progesterone. I do ovulate every month so no porblems there as far as I know.
I am 42 in August
Any help/advice or knowledge would be appreciated.
MJ1 x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi MJ  what about your DH sperm  it is ok and I had CD21 blood test and my progestone is 35 as like you I ovualate every month  did you have blood test for it.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Becky,

Partner is an ex sperm donor, last cycle was Dec 2011 and his count is still very high so no probs there. I can't remember if I had it tested as part of my IVF cycles, I have had that many.
Was your count good or bad?

MJ1 x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

We had 4 failed ICSI but 1st ICSI I did get pregnant but MC at 13 week and since then I couldn't get pregnant with the next 3 ICSI as my DP got blockage  and he had an operation feb 2012 to unblock his blockage so we have been trying natural as we can't afford anymore ICSI at the mo  but no luck then my DP had his sperm sample a week ago and he got no sperm  however they did tell us it would take 6/12 month for it to work  but I can not wait for another 6 month  so we decided to go abroad for IUI as it only cost €130 with my DP frozen sperm as he got 5 more tube of frozen sperm  so I am happy to try out every month with IUI  and if all failed we will start talking about donor sperm as I am not betting any younger.
If your partner ex sperm donor  why can't you try AI  Also it will be natural IUI for me as I was told drugs will ruin our old egg so no more drugs for me.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Becky,
Sounds like you have be through the mill. What is AI? We don't have a problem creating and fertilising eggs it is just when we get to the last stage, nothing seems to implant?
We had 3 embryo's at day 5 transferred at Christmas.
MJ1 x


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the same problem... Penny at SERUM clinc in Athens [consult by email] told me that uterine infections that haven't been picked up can cause problems with progesterone production and that I should not be bleeding before OTD with progesterone support. Have you thought about doing the Greek tests?

I've also read that for the over 40s low progesterone is common. xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry MJ AI is when you do it from home lol as I was watching one born every mintues (USA) lesbian had 2 different sperm donor  1 from USA (black ) and 1 from uk (white) so during her 2 day of peak she use basting or kit and injection 1 donor on day 1 peak and injection another on day 2 peak and show expecting twin but didn't know what so she got 1 each as the lesbian is black  I thought that was brilliant to hav 1 black baby and 1 white baby when some of my friend didn't agreed with it but then they are younger then me  and I have told them when they get to my age who cares lol. Look at gay/lesbian or single ladies and they give you ideas.
Hi chandlerino  yes I have been in touch with penny  lovely lady and I had 2 different test  C and M and C is negative but M is postive so we took AB for it , but mak no different as he still got no sperm  aghhhhh lol.
What are your plan now.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Ladies,

Becky, not sure that AI would work for us? It is like IUI from the sounds of it and as the odds are so low for that we went straight to IVF after 6 months of clomid.

Chandlerino, Sounds like we are very similar, no pg, super sperm partners and the same age! What are the greek tests and what do they involve? Are they only available privately? I see that you are going to try Serum next. I have heard good things about Penny. We are on a year out at the mo, not sure what we will do in the future if anything, had enough of IVF and it's expense.

MJ1 xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Mj/Becky

Seems lie we are in similar positions! I would like to do another cycle but no money left unless a miracle happens. I have looked at BCRM in Bristol as my clinic is a satelitte for them and I'd like a different protocol and assisted hatching. However, I feel something is wrong [don't know what though] with the implantation side of things and Penny agrees. Its worth filling out her questionaire and seeing what she says.

I've looked into having a hysto in Athens but with flights, hotel and cost of op I haven't got a spare 2k!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey chandlerino  me too as I have fill out her question and she think I should try natural with my DP but there is no point as he still got no sperm lol and the flight to Greece for IUI is still expensive which is why I am going to reprofits as return flight is £70 and IUI is €130  so I would be happy to fork out £250/£300 every month for IUI  but I will want to do sperm donor at some point too as like you we can't afford IVF/ICSI at the mo  Also for my DP to have SSR in reprofit is about £500 compare to uk which is £1 k  still cheaper eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Chandlerino and MJ 
If just getting embies to implant seems to be the stumbling block, you could look for clinics which offer 'assisted hatching' this is where the outer lining of the egg is scored which creates a miniscule hook on which to embed - I don't have any stats on how successful this treatment is, but it may be an avenue that you've not considered.
Hugs
Sheila


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Sheila,

Yes that is something that had crossed my mind. The fact is that you gain more knowledge the more cycles you do. I did immunes on my last cycle after 2 failed and one abandon.  We really don't have the emotions or money to do further cycles. We are having our first holiday abroad in three years in August due to fertility clinic costs. If we did do another cycle, when I don't know then I would look into that. I also have lining issues, hence the progesterone question, and still wondering if the environment is right for the embryo.
Thanks 
MJ1 x


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Its something I would like to have next and a change of protocol - I seem to have a good antral follicle count at baseline but fail to get many to grow on gonal f. I am waiting for my follow up appointment which took ages last time.......

Still need a windfall or lottery win to fund another cycle tho!


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Chandlerino,
I had 2 cycles on Gonal F and only produced 5 follicles both times and only 2 fertilised. I was switched to Menopur at Lister and got 11! plus 8 fertilised (they recommend Menopur for us over 40's!). I think a change of protocol is never a bad thing. It can go the other way mind, but for me the Menopur definitely worked.
MJ1 x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya
I have use gonal which I have lots of follicle and I have use menopur (40) I only got 3 which none were fertilised so the last treatment I have use gonal and menopur and I had 6 follicle and all 6 are fertilized but still no pregnant and none freeze left  so this morning  we decided not to use his sperm and go for donor sperm IUi as time is running out for me.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey ladies  just to let you know I am pregnant today on my 1st DIUI and I am 41 and they have given me 5% chance  so it all rubbish about how many chance due to our age  so don't give up ok.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

MAny many congrats Becki - u have restored my faith.

I would really like to go to Serum but reprofit is cheaper so may look at them .... so skint tho!

Peny suggested a mix of gonal and menopur for me too on short protocol.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh reprofit are fab  beauitful city  you can walk anywhere  airport 30 min by buses and very easy  and people in the street are amazing  as they have help me to get to where I needed to go etc. My b+b is right next door to the clinic  I even had AMH test out there for €25  lol
I was on clomid  3 follies size 24/24/20 lining is 12mm.
Anything you needed to know about reprofits please let me know and thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Becky thats great news hun - I'm delighted for you....hope you have a stress free wonderful pregnancy...I didn't get many eggs when we went through ICSI, so age shouldnt be put up as an instant barrier by clinics - good on ya girl x
Sheila


----------

